# PLAY THIS GAME & WIN!!!



## REO (Jan 16, 2012)

This month there are 7 seahorses to be caught and it's 1-100.

*Hello Everyone.. This is the official thread of the monthly "GONE FISHING" Contest!*

Are we ready to have some FUN???






My husband LOVES to fish.. and he wants you to join him! Catch a SPECIAL SEAHORSE and you will win a prize!

*Here is HOW TO PLAY! Read carefully.*

*7 numbers have been PRE-SELECTED before the game started.*

*THOSE NUMBERS **DO NOT** CHANGE DURING THE CONTEST!!! *





The SAME pre-selected numbers stay the same until all 7 of those numbers have been guessed!

*Those numbers are somewhere from 1 to 100.*

SO! All you have to do is Each day Post ONE GUESS from 1 to 100.

ONE GUESS PER PERSON PER DAY UNTIL ALL PRIZES HAVE BEEN WON.

(The winners will be posted in this thread)

IF you post numbers that have already been used, you will have wasted your guess.

If a number did not win before, it won't win the next day either LOL!

So post your one guess per day! A day is midnight to midnight CST.

*CLICK THIS LINK and see the great PRIZES we have for you to win!* 

*http://www.lilbeginnings.com/contest/*

If you win, be sure and thank the person who donated it! All these fun games can't happen without our generous donators!





If you'd like to donate a prize, please email Mary Lou.

The winners are:

#1 *sdust*

#2 *chandab*

#3 *shaladar*

#4 *bullockcorner*

#5 *rimmerpaints*

#6 *KGminiaturehorses*

#7 *Shana*

When all the prizes are WON, this thread will be CLOSED.

Many, many thanks to the people that donated these nice prizes!!!

Robin, Mary Lou & the LB Team

So come on down to the LB Fishin' Hole and catch one of those special seahorses!

Let the FUN begin!





* READ THIS!!!!!!!! *

* *

* *

*All 7 winners are to email me their name and mailing address. All 7 names will be put in a jar and the two names drawn out will get the either the "mystery prize" or the test strips prize, and the other 5 will get Lil Beginnings magnets. That is the most fair way I can think of!*

* *

* *

* *

*READ THIS TOO!!*

* *

*Anyone wanting to help Mary Lou and I keeping the fun games going by generously donating a prize, please contact myself or Mary Lou! We'd appreciate it!*


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Jan 16, 2012)

Do we make our guess on this thread? If so, my guess is....17.


----------



## REO (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes, right here on this thread





And keep track of everyone elses guesses so you don't pick a number that's been already used.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Jan 16, 2012)

For Monday ....I pick *66*!


----------



## Renee (Jan 16, 2012)

For Monday...number 33


----------



## Mickey & Mouse (Jan 16, 2012)

Mickey and Mouse said to pick 19 for today


----------



## BeeBopMini (Jan 16, 2012)

Lets get this game started with # 75


----------



## ruffian (Jan 16, 2012)

My guess is 28


----------



## Songcatcher (Jan 16, 2012)

57 on Monday.


----------



## little lady (Jan 16, 2012)

Mondays number 7


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm going with 88


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jan 16, 2012)

I guess 51!


----------



## Magic (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm guessing 100 today.


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Jan 16, 2012)

How about 14


----------



## mini horse mania (Jan 16, 2012)

79. Year of My first car.....camaro....lol


----------



## madmax (Jan 16, 2012)

Monday's guess .... 22


----------



## sdust (Jan 16, 2012)

Since my lucky number is 81 (the year I was married) then that is my pick. Debbie


----------



## dannigirl (Jan 16, 2012)

My pick for today is 8.


----------



## heartkranch (Jan 16, 2012)

9 for today


----------



## fancyshadow (Jan 16, 2012)

My choice for today is 1


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Jan 16, 2012)

42


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 16, 2012)

For Mon. 11


----------



## topnotchminis (Jan 16, 2012)

21


----------



## ardie&sparki (Jan 16, 2012)

Let's go with.... 34.


----------



## chandab (Jan 16, 2012)

I'll pick 5 for Monday


----------



## dreamlandnh (Jan 16, 2012)

my guess is 96


----------



## REO (Jan 16, 2012)

Sorry guys, I didn't go to bed until this AM.

We have TWO winners!!!

*sdust*

&

*chandab*

Email me your name & address!

[email protected]


----------



## cretahillsgal (Jan 16, 2012)

40 for Monday


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 16, 2012)

Monday 71


----------



## Reble (Jan 16, 2012)

59


----------



## frostedpineminis (Jan 16, 2012)

56 please


----------



## rimmerpaints (Jan 16, 2012)

my guess for monday will be 61


----------



## walkermini (Jan 16, 2012)

48


----------



## mad for mini's (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh boy ! # 72 for my Monday guess


----------



## Marty (Jan 16, 2012)

99!!!! my old horse show number!


----------



## Eohippus (Jan 16, 2012)

9


----------



## Driving Miss Dixie (Jan 16, 2012)

For Monday my number will be 45


----------



## Shaladar (Jan 16, 2012)

77 for Monday


----------



## sfmini (Jan 16, 2012)

90 for Betty White.


----------



## REO (Jan 16, 2012)

*Shaladar* you got one!!





Email me your info at [email protected]


----------



## dannigirl (Jan 17, 2012)

#68 for Tuesday.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Jan 17, 2012)

We pick *23* for Tuesday!


----------



## Songcatcher (Jan 17, 2012)

58 Tuesday.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 17, 2012)

18 for Tues.


----------



## happy appy (Jan 17, 2012)

I'll go with 44


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Jan 17, 2012)

83


----------



## walkermini (Jan 17, 2012)

30 for Tuesday!


----------



## BeeBopMini (Jan 17, 2012)

Good Morning




Lets start the day off with #37


----------



## Renee (Jan 17, 2012)

Tuesdays number 63


----------



## mad for mini's (Jan 17, 2012)

# 94


----------



## bullockcorner (Jan 17, 2012)

49 for my husbands upcoming birthday!


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Jan 17, 2012)

Tuesday's guess 35.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Jan 17, 2012)

I guess I'll go with 29...


----------



## sfmini (Jan 17, 2012)

I'll go with 55.


----------



## KGminiaturehorses (Jan 17, 2012)

Hmmm I'm going to go with... 16!


----------



## Driving Miss Dixie (Jan 17, 2012)

I will guess 26


----------



## heartkranch (Jan 17, 2012)

41


----------



## cretahillsgal (Jan 17, 2012)

36


----------



## madmax (Jan 17, 2012)

Tuesday is .... 73


----------



## fancyshadow (Jan 17, 2012)

my choice for tues is 13


----------



## mini horse mania (Jan 17, 2012)

84. Year I was born


----------



## Lori W (Jan 17, 2012)

I'll take good ole number 1 for Tuesday!


----------



## Mickey & Mouse (Jan 17, 2012)

I asked Goatie McGoat and she said to pick 3


----------



## Reble (Jan 17, 2012)

# 25


----------



## rimmerpaints (Jan 17, 2012)

53


----------



## REO (Jan 17, 2012)

*bullockcorner* you got one!!






and

*rimmerpaints* you got one too!





Both of you email me with your info!!!

[email protected]

There's still two more to go!!!


----------



## RenMac Farm (Jan 17, 2012)

my guess for today is 92


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 17, 2012)

tues 89


----------



## rimmerpaints (Jan 17, 2012)

YAY IM SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Jan 17, 2012)

I will take 50 please


----------



## frostedpineminis (Jan 17, 2012)

24 please


----------



## lilnickers (Jan 17, 2012)

I pick 2 for Tuesday


----------



## jacks'thunder (Jan 18, 2012)

We pick *98* for Wednesday!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 18, 2012)

38 for Wed.


----------



## Songcatcher (Jan 18, 2012)

62


----------



## madmax (Jan 18, 2012)

39


----------



## REO (Jan 18, 2012)

Those 2 lil rascals swam away laughing!


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Jan 18, 2012)

I'll go with 93 for Wed


----------



## Renee (Jan 18, 2012)

Number 67 for Wednesday


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Jan 18, 2012)

78 for my husband's birth year~!


----------



## walkermini (Jan 18, 2012)

47


----------



## bullockcorner (Jan 18, 2012)

I just got on this morning (running late as usual), and saw I WON!!!










Thank you!!! Address info coming your way!


----------



## BeeBopMini (Jan 18, 2012)

Lets try # 10


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Jan 18, 2012)

Hmmm....31?


----------



## heartkranch (Jan 18, 2012)

46


----------



## mini horse mania (Jan 18, 2012)

27 for today


----------



## KGminiaturehorses (Jan 18, 2012)

Hmm I'll try 32 today


----------



## REO (Jan 18, 2012)

KGminiaturehorses you got one!

Email me your info! [email protected]

ONE more to find!!!


----------



## KGminiaturehorses (Jan 18, 2012)

Woooohoo!!!!


----------



## Driving Miss Dixie (Jan 18, 2012)

20


----------



## happy appy (Jan 18, 2012)

How about 86?


----------



## bev66 (Jan 18, 2012)

How about the big #12


----------



## lilnickers (Jan 18, 2012)

I pick 4 for Wed.


----------



## sfmini (Jan 18, 2012)

I'll stick with 55.


----------



## mad for mini's (Jan 18, 2012)

# 15 ?


----------



## cretahillsgal (Jan 18, 2012)

64


----------



## Reble (Jan 18, 2012)

# 60


----------



## RenMac Farm (Jan 18, 2012)

74 is my guess for Wednesday


----------



## fancyshadow (Jan 18, 2012)

for wed 54


----------



## dannigirl (Jan 18, 2012)

here fishy, fishy--80


----------



## ruffian (Jan 18, 2012)

97 for Wednesday


----------



## SHANA (Jan 18, 2012)

I pick number 70


----------



## frostedpineminis (Jan 18, 2012)

91 please


----------



## REO (Jan 18, 2012)

Not yet!






Still one more out there!


----------



## Magic (Jan 18, 2012)

I'll choose 85 for Wednesday


----------



## RenMac Farm (Jan 19, 2012)

69 for thursday


----------



## Driving Miss Dixie (Jan 19, 2012)

95 for Thursday!


----------



## mad for mini's (Jan 19, 2012)

Only seven numbers left ! # 97 for my last guess : )


----------



## BeeBopMini (Jan 19, 2012)

I think its 43


----------



## REO (Jan 19, 2012)

Not yet!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 19, 2012)

# 52


----------



## SHANA (Jan 19, 2012)

87


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Jan 19, 2012)

76


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Jan 19, 2012)

Oh no there are no numbers left ....


----------



## jacks'thunder (Jan 19, 2012)

Gosh I double checked and I think Lil Timber Buck is right???


----------



## madmax (Jan 19, 2012)

36


----------



## Renee (Jan 19, 2012)

Number 45 for Thursday


----------



## happy appy (Jan 19, 2012)

Nope all the numbers have been used. I just double checked this morning!


----------



## REO (Jan 19, 2012)

There were more numbers left.

But.......Shana did guess the last one!!!

Thanks for playing everyone! See you again next month!





Shana email me your info! [email protected]


----------



## rimmerpaints (Jan 19, 2012)

CONGRATS TO EVERYONE!


----------



## sdust (Jan 26, 2012)

Such WONDERFUL prizes. I would like to thank all who donated and a special thanks to Robin for running this game. So here is a BIG THANKS!! Debbie Goad


----------

